
Pirate Bay Termed as Deceptive Site by Google Chrome, Firefox and Safari - wslh
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/pirate-bay-termed-deceptive-site-by-google-chrome-blocked-by-firefox-safari-well-1558881
======
bigblind
I'm think that might be because many of the ads on TPB show big download
buttons, whereas the link to get the torrent file is rather small, making it
hard to know what to click at first glance.

~~~
orionblastar
It also could be that they are trying to crack down on Torrent sites.

I get a warning for Source Forge and other sites by uBLock.

